# Setting my clock in my dash - VW Golf 2002



## felixoscar (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi there,
I was wondering if anyone knows how to adjust the time on my digital clock in my dashboard. I have looked in my manual over and over and have found nothing. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## 10pryan (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Setting my clock in my dash - VW Golf 2002 (felixoscar)*

there is a knob that sticks out of your speedo cluster twist to the left for minutes twist to the right for hours


----------



## felixoscar (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Setting my clock in my dash - VW Golf 2002 (felixoscar)*

Is that it you are fantastic, I have had it 20 mins fast for ages many thanks


----------

